# Woolton Pie.



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Why not make (or get your mum or better half instead) this one?

Lord Woolton, the Minister of Food, urged people to be creative in their cooking with rationed food, to use more vegetables, particularly potatoes. He even had a recipe named after him:

*Lord Woolton Pie *

Ingredients
1 lb (454g) potatoes1 lb (454g) cauliflower
1 lb (454g) swedes1 lb (454g) carrots
3 or 4 spring onions 1 teaspoon of vegetable extract
1 tablespoon of oatmeal Parsley
Wholemeal pastry



Method
Dice the potatoes, cauliflower, swedes and carrots, slice the onions and cook all with the vegetable extract and oatmeal for 10 minutes with just enough water to cover. Allow it to cool, then put in a pie dish, sprinkle with chopped parsley and cover with wholemeal pastry. Bake in a moderate oven until the pastry is nicely brown and serve hot with gravy.



It really doesn't sound too bad for wartime grub on the ration!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont eat fruit and veg. I like my meat!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too, there's nothing wrong in being a carnivore!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Agreed! I had roast duck and mashed potatoes for supper tonight - very nice!

Okay, I've found another wartime recipe.

*Corned Beef Rissoles*

Ingredients

•	100 g/4 oz corned beef
•	225 g/9 oz mashed potatoes
•	225 g/9 oz cooked mixed vegetables
•	100 g/4 oz wheatmeal breadcrumbs
•	Seasoning
•	Pinch mixed herbs
•	4 tablespoons brown sauce or vegetable water


Method

Crumb the corned beef and mixed with mashed cooked vegetables and breadcrumbs.

Season and add herbs.

Bind mixture with sauce or water, form into round shapes. 

Bake in hot oven.

Cooking time: 20 minutes, 2 - 3 helpings


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds easy enough, even I might be able to cook it

(600th post!)


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

This one looks horrendous at first glance, but on reflection it probably wouldn't be too bad.

*Sausage and Sultana Casserole* 

Ingredients:
1lb sausages
1 large onion
2oz sultanas
1 sour (crab) apple
Pinch of mixed herbs
Stock
Salt 

Method:
Chop up and fry the onion. 
Fry the sausages.
Cover with stock.
Add sultanas, herbs, salt.
Place in oven and cook slowly for 35-40 minutes.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Anything with onions and sausages sounds good, I'm salivating already!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

And dead easy to make by the looks of things.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

I need to copy these for next year when I'm cooking for myself


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

When Channel 4 did that 1940's House project, they found that the participants were much healthier than they had been before they started.

It would be the monotony of the diet that would begin to get me after a while though. 

It really does make you think about what people had to put up with then.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Have dinner, go to a club and return by the Chippies- best of both worlds!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Those recipes look good to me. Great, now I'm hungry.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 8, 2005)

To be honest, all of those recipes sound better than the stuff I was comin uo with when I first came to uni!


----------



## trackend (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a well known fact that war time Britons where much healthier than the current ones unless of course you got shot while on active duty or had a bomb drop on your swede or drowned cause your ship sunk or fell outta the sky because your plane copped it.
But apart from those minor hiccups everyone was really fit and healthy. Oh I forgot the Far East disintary and berry berry and malaria and ......ect .. ect........................


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 26, 2005)

some of them don't sound to bad you know, but i think i'd still rather have a pasty, i'm somewhat ashamed i don't know this but what was the pasty supply like during the war, were they still readily available??..........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 26, 2005)

they were still around, but the problem was the pastry needed a lot of lard fat was rationed!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 26, 2005)

On the other hand - fish and chip shops were subsidised by the MOF to encourage potato comsumption.


----------



## trackend (Apr 26, 2005)

Should have gone over on D-day+ 1 my old man saw a US landing craft dishing out doughnuts.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)




----------

